# 403 Cannot Reply



## expatinasia (Apr 24, 2013)

I keep getting a 403 (Forbidden) message when I try replying to one of my threads. This thread:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=14403.0

Not sure what is wrong. I have not changed anything at my end, and I am surprised that I can post here. But hopefully the admin will be able to take a look and fix whatever is broken.

Thanks.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 24, 2013)

This is not a forum for contacting a admin, send a message to get some help.


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 24, 2013)

So what on earth is this "Site Information" section for? And to whom does one send a message to tell them about the 403 error message?


----------



## J.R. (Apr 24, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> I keep getting a 403 (Forbidden) message when I try replying to one of my threads. This thread:
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=14403.0
> 
> ...



Working fine for me. 

Since you are able to access the website and other posts, try using a different browser / device? In the alternate, you could try clearing the cache of your internet files which can possibly remove the error.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 24, 2013)

Its intended for mods to post information messages about the site for users to read. 



Mods may read posts and topics on it, but don't count on it happening as fast as a message. You might have to wait a week, and by then any information about your login would scroll off the system or be very hard to locate.


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 24, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Working fine for me.
> 
> Since you are able to access the website and other posts, try using a different browser / device? In the alternate, you could try clearing the cache of your internet files which can possibly remove the error.



I did all that before I posted, but like I say it is not at my end. 403 is the forbidden error which means something is messed up in the coding in the forum software.

The problem only occurs when I try and reply to my thread about the Lowepro Toploader 80/85 which I linked to in the very first post of this thread. I can post in other threads such as this without any problem.


----------

